
Invite HN: Unofficial Post Startup School BBQ at the PA Hacker House - dwynings
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=309750265707523
======
Archio
Aw, man... saw "PA" and thought "Pennsylvania". You know, not everyone gets to
live in California so long that Palo Alto becomes shortened to an acronym. :(

Looks like an awesome barbecue though! Will there be coding involved?

~~~
dwynings
Sorry to get your hopes up! =)

------
dboyd
It's probably not critical, but is there no way to see this without having to
create a facebook account?

~~~
dwynings
Sorry, did't realize FB makes you sign in to see an event.

Full text below \---- Time: Sunday, October 30 · 2:00pm - 5:00pm Location:
Hacker House 354 Poe St Palo Alto, California

Startup School is just around the corner and that means hundreds of hackers
from around the world are descending on Palo Alto.

Due to overwhelming demand (mostly our own), the hackers will be throwing
hacker house party v4: BBQ edition.

\- We'll have hamburgers, hot dogs, and beer. 'Nuff said.

\- we hope you will be there (seriously, you're just going to code all day/eat
ramen noodles otherwise)

\- yes, you can bring friends and booze (both of these are encouraged,
obviously)

~~~
nicholasreed
I'm in charge of the "beer" part, so I think it needs to be emphasized more.
Just learned how to play Battle Pong, so bring your game/drinking faces

------
jaredsohn
Is there not a YCombinator Distributed Open House on that day this year? (It
doesn't look like it.)

~~~
pg
Yes, there's going to be. We just haven't announced it yet.

------
kloncks
Awesome. Really looking forward to it.

PA Hacker House is awesome!

------
milkshakes
wait so is this today or tomorrow?

~~~
dwynings
Neither, it's Sunday.

